# yerinde olacaktır



## miraculeuse

*Günaydın herkese!

İngilizce "yerinde olacaktır" (uygun olacaktır gibi) nasıl derim? Yani biraz "will be done" tarzı bir kullanım var mı? Mesela :

"Başlamadan önce bu kavramların tanımını yapmak yerinde olacaktır."demek istersem nasıl derim?

Teşekkürler
*


----------



## kickyourass

''It will be convenient'' da denilebilir.


----------



## shafaq

Mesela:  It wil be sensible (agreeable, reasonable, eligible, suitable or correct) to ....


----------



## miraculeuse

*hmm...istediğim şey pek karşılanmıyor galiba..sevemedim önerileri 
Yine de teşekkürler arkadaşlar...*


----------



## already in use

miraculeuse said:


> *"Başlamadan önce bu kavramların tanımını yapmak yerinde olacaktır."demek istersem nasıl derim?*


 
At first, that will be suitable to describe these words(concepts).{O kavramlar için ne uygunsa artık}


----------



## macrotis

Güzel öneriler gelmiş aslında. *Yerinde* kelimesi _uygun, münasip, muvafık_ demek. Öneriler bu anlamları karşılıyor. Motamot bir çeviri için *in place* kullanılabilir, _before we begin, it would be in place to define these terms_.

But i don't know how common it is or whether it's better than, for example, _proper_ (or other suggestions).


----------



## macrotis

Demin bir oyunda geçti:

_The laundress mentioned Madame L'Espanaye's expensive garments. Perhaps a trip to the local boutique is *in order*._

Answers.com'dan bir örnek:


> 2.  Suitable, correct, appropriate, as in *A few words on this subject are in order now*.


----------



## TekYelken

miraculeuse said:


> *"Başlamadan önce bu kavramların tanımını yapmak yerinde olacaktır."demek istersem nasıl derim?*
> 
> *Teşekkürler*


 
 Slm, 


It will be *good practice* to define these concepts before starting/I start ...

Umarım yardımı olur. 

(Yeni dikkatimi çekti macrotis, bu eski bir başlıkmış yahu. )


----------

